
Ask HN: How to legally discover competitor pricing and discounts? - berkeleyjunk
I am at a networking startup and looking at MSRP pricing we seem to be an order of magnitude off from the competitor pricing. I know large discounts are common in the industry but I have no way of quantifying them. Is there a legitimate service that provides market pricing analysis along with approximate discounts?
======
chris11
I don't have any personal experiences with this, but a few users on reddit
host pricing discussions. You might get recommendations or info from them.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/search?q=Am+I+getting+fuck...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/search?q=Am+I+getting+fucked&sort=new&restrict_sr=on)

~~~
berkeleyjunk
Thanks!! That was certainly useful and something I would have never found
using regular search terms.

